Ask HN: Is there a service/tool that let's me run my own AWS Mechanical Turks? - _1tan
======
cpach
I’m not really sure what it is you’re asking. Feel free to clarify.

~~~
_1tan
Self-hosted or managed [http://mturk.com](http://mturk.com).

~~~
cpach
I don’t get it… What is the point of that? Isn’t the whole point of Mechanical
Turk to outsource?

